# What's the Chances?



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

Well I got my band info back from a canada I shot this year. It was banded on 8 Sep 1993 and I shot it on 8 Sep 2003. Exactly 10 years to the day. The certificate said it was born before 1992. It was banded about 4 miles from where I shot it. It was with another goose which was probably banded as well but I wiffed on that shot. It was a male and it was listed as a small-canada.


----------



## Matt Jones (Mar 6, 2002)

WOW!  That is pretty bad-ace...ten years to the day! Congrats man, that's definitely one to be proud of. Think of how many spreads that goose has probably seen in his day.


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

Ya I figure since most of the birds here go to Washington and Oregon he must have seen some nice spreads and been a pretty lucky bird.

I read in one of your posts that you drink like a Jones. Well since I married a Jones from WI I would have to say that is a significant amount of drinking! :beer:


----------



## Matt Jones (Mar 6, 2002)

Yup, us Jones' know how to tip a couple back! Especially those from WI...the beer capitol of the world. :beer:

Plus being mostly Irish and German helps too.


----------



## isthmusbob (Oct 15, 2003)

I am curious as to how you sex a canada goose. Seriously


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

Well when I was a kid growing up in CT you use to have to sex the birds. There is a way to massage that area of the goose's body. If it is a male the penis will pop out. I have a biologist friend that I will get the official answer. But when you shoot a banded goose the certificate has the sex of the bird on it.


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

Porkchop....you been in AK too long!!??? :lol: :lol: Just Kidding!!


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

Yep good thing I am married!!! :beer:


----------



## PJ (Oct 1, 2002)

That's awesome that you shot a goose like that. Yes Jones like to tip them back. Once I talked to a guy you ssaid he shot a neck collared Speck in Texas that was banded in Alaska. What are the odds.


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

PJ,

They band a ton of specks up here. It is a major breeding ground. They are now putting $100 reward bands on them (specks). I have seen one at Creamer's Field in FBKS AK (neck collar) but I never got a neck collar on a Speck, only canada's.

On another note I went out jump shooting yesterday. It was 8 degrees and most of the river is froze and a lot of ice coming down. Got skunked! I know where there is still a couple hundred ducks hanging but I have been the only one out after them. So basically they sit all day. Can't wait to get to ND where there will be a few more hunters pushing them around. :lol:


----------

